# Pig cooker



## lordbeezer (Jun 3, 2020)

Finished up a small pig cooker today. 36”x36”. Named it fatt a$$.


----------



## tjb (Jun 3, 2020)

Very nice work!  As usual.


----------



## MikeInOr (Jun 3, 2020)

I love the pull out grill!  Also the latches to keep the lid from bouncing around and opening while being towed... great idea!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 3, 2020)

I love fat a$$ !!!
very nice job!

i would be called FAT AZZ, if i had one- i would eat nothin' but BBQ 

i bent a 16ga 304SS pan about a month ago for a box pig cooker (the kind where the coals go above the pig sittin' in a plywood box)
like this:





but yours is much cooler and better!
thanks for sharing!


----------



## lordbeezer (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks for y’alls kind words. Latches also keep people from peeking at what’s cooking. Takes a few minutes to get back to operating temp.


----------

